# Помогите, пожалуйста, оценить инструмент!!!



## bayn (20 Дек 2011)

Добрый времени суток!
Оцените инструмент
Баян "Юпитер" 80-х годов выпуска. На аккорде клеймо - Захаров. 
Стоит ли брать за 200 тыс. руб?


----------



## ze_go (20 Дек 2011)

клеймо из хороших, цена адекватная


----------



## bayn (20 Дек 2011)

На что больше уделять внимание при осмотре?


----------



## ze_go (20 Дек 2011)

bayn писал:


> На что больше уделять внимание при осмотре?


естественно на голосовую часть, ответ (поиграть на одноголосных регистрах на пианиссимо), не захлёбывается (детонирует) ли на форте, состояние голосов (отсутствие ржи, аккуратно ли пилили при настройках), состояние залогов (проёмных клапанов), настроен ли, работа механик правой и левой рук, регистров, мех, снять ажурки (правую) - глянуть в каком состоянии клапана (поролон не высох ли), левую - глянуть состояние механики левой, да много нюансов. возьмите с собой "на сватанье" кого-нибудь из мастеров или тех, кто разбирается в этом.


----------

